# Minicups.



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Minicups
Ok From my last thread which one looks the best? I agreed with both the Minicup and the mini latemodel. But because I run blacktop I think the minicup was the best route to go If I had a dirt track this would be a no brainer:freak:. So I chose using the Stock car body from of course McAllister Racing bodies. These are 1/12th scale pan chassis bodies on a 1/18th scale losi mini late model. This combo gives it that minicup look. the rules I came up with are simple. 

Chassis. You may use either a Losi mini latemodel chassis. Or you may convert you existing Losi minislider into the mini late model. Parts are available from Horizon hobbies. No other chassis allowed. 

Body. You may only use the 1/12th scale Monte Carlo or Charger bodies from McAllister racing bodies. Body must be full perimeter NO cutting out the rear of the body. No rear spoilers allowed. body must have numbers on roof and doors.

Motor. You must run the stock motor the car came with (RX280) only no other motors or mods allowed. you may use any pinion. spur gear to remain stock tooth size. 

Wheels and tires you may mix the minislider and mini late model tires. to include the after market rims with the minislider tires. example. mimisliders front and rear or mini latemodel rears left front mini slider and right front mini latemodel. etc. you get the piture. 

Batteries up to a 7.2v 1500mah nimh pack for this size of R/C car. 

Radios. any AM 27mhz-75mhz. or 2.4 ghz.





















:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

D&D Race said:


> Minicups
> Ok From my last thread which one looks the best? I agreed with both the Minicup and the mini latemodel. But because I run blacktop I think the minicup was the best route to go If I had a dirt track this would be a no brainer:freak:. So I chose using the Stock car body from of course McAllister Racing bodies. These are 1/12th scale pan chassis bodies on a 1/18th scale losi mini late model. This combo gives it that minicup look. the rules I came up with are simple.
> 
> Chassis. You may use either a Losi mini latemodel chassis. Or you may convert you existing Losi minislider into the mini late model. Parts are available from Horizon hobbies. No other chassis allowed.
> ...


How come you can't run a spoiler, don't downforce mean anything to you, where could you buy these cars at and how much are they. I think that #3 is better. Nice Rims.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THEY HAVE A COT BODY FOR THE MINI LATE MODEL NOW.:thumbsup:
http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page15.html


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

trust me plenty of downforce just keeps people from either having to much or too little of a spoiler. the COT is going to be another project still working on some other ideas. with that body.


----------

